# What size dog exercise pen should I get?



## Tyson722 (Apr 28, 2010)

I realize a lot of people on here are going to have their own opinions on this. I do ask for people to keep their negative comments to themselves as I am on her to just get some advice.  Ok so here is the story. I have a female Weimaraner who accidentally got pregnant by our male German Shepherd. I had her in the last heat long enough for him not to get to her. This time it was my fault and I thought I had her inside long enough away from him. Anyways she ended up having 11 beautiful perfectly healthy puppies. I have always had spayed/ neutered animals so this whole having puppies thing is totally new to me. Times have been really hard on us lately that when we had the money to get them both fixed we had an emergency come up. Now we are paying the consequences.
Anyways the whole point of posting this was to ask advice on what size exercise pen we should get for 11 puppies long enough for them to stay til they are ready for new homes. Again I am posting this for advice not negativity. Thank you


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

This one. 
[ame]http://www.amazon.com/Iris-CI-908-Indoor-Outdoor-Plastic/dp/B000FS4OYA[/ame]


----------



## Tyson722 (Apr 28, 2010)

thank you so much. this is the winner


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Can you post pictures? I'd love to see what one of those looks like...


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

If you haven't already ordered it, you might also try looking on your local craigslist in the BABY/KID section. Run the search under "superyard"

Sometimes they are listed in the pet section too. You can find them on amazon for about $50, but they sell for much more in local stores so don't get ripped off on CL paying $40 or $50 for one because someone was dumb enough to pay $70 or $80 for it at a local store.


----------



## Rerun (Feb 27, 2006)

In regards to cost - look for a low cost spay/neuter place for the male dog. An adult male can usually be neutered for around $30 - $40 at one of these places. You don't need to get them both fixed for the time being. The male will be cheaper, an easier/quicker recovery, and you can save up to fix the female at a later date if you so choose.

Alternatively, adopt out the pups at $25 or $50 bucks a pop to thoroughly checked out homes and you'll have more than enough $$ to speuter both.


----------

